# Must have!



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

This could be very useful, I wonder how well it works on mountain bikes??

http://www.urbandaddy.com/sfo/gear/..._Party_on_Your_Bike_San_Francisco_SFO_Website


----------



## severine (May 7, 2010)

That could be useful at Paul's house tomorrow...


----------

